# BMW INSPECTION 2 SERVICE- HOW MUCH? 1990 525i e34



## stonedewok (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I'm getting my e34 serviced this weekend by a mate who's an apprentice mechanic...he told me an inspection 2 (oil, filter, sparks, thorough inspection) would cost $AU257 (approx $US 190). Is this just for the BMW parts, or should I pay him extra for labour?
I just don't wanna rip him off that's all...

laters.

p.s. The car has done 176,000kms (110k miles)...anything else I should get checked? I'm trying to hold off replacing the thrust arms + bushings coz I've got the dreaded shimmy goin on (will it ruin my tyres if I leave it for a while?)


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

stonedewok said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm getting my e34 serviced this weekend by a mate who's an apprentice mechanic...he told me an inspection 2 (oil, filter, sparks, thorough inspection) would cost $AU257 (approx $US 190). Is this just for the BMW parts, or should I pay him extra for labour?
> I just don't wanna rip him off that's all...
> ...


Here is what should be done. It will be more than $190 for parts and labour.

Replace engine oil and oil filter
Change manual transmission oil
Change rear axle oil
Replace fuel filter
Replace spark plugs
Replace cabin microfilter
Replace air intake filter
Replace hoses and belts if needed
Flush coolant and brake fluid if not done in the last two years
Lubricate various hinges and do any grease points
Inspect for leaks and worn or damaged parts

Front shimmy will wear the tires faster and and ruin them if driven on for an extended time.


----------



## bmw show (May 9, 2010)

don't pay over $600 total for independent bmw service inspection II.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Artslinger said:


> Here is what should be done. It will be more than $190 for parts and labour.
> 
> Replace engine oil and oil filter
> Change manual transmission oil
> ...


+1 these are things that need to be done NOW.


----------

